# to hair or not to hair



## RVNBBQ (Feb 14, 2006)

well i know i'm strange but i love big women who are all natural. they don't shave their underarms or legs.
am i the only one here? what do the ladies think of this. does it bother you not to shave?

JP


----------



## thislittlepiggy (Feb 14, 2006)

Are you married because I think I'm in love? LOL ... I absolutely hate to shave and generally only do so when I think a man might be viewing the hairy parts--which unfortunately hasn't happened for awhile. Besides, it's dangerous! A few years ago I was shaving my legs and accidentally nicked a vein on my ankle. It was spurting blood and I couldn't get it to stop, and I ended up with a couple of stitches! So there's my embarrassing shaving story ...


----------



## Totmacher (Feb 15, 2006)

IMHO most women put waaay too much emphasis on shaving, but then again I've never really known one who didn't, so I'm not really qualified to judge.


----------



## Emma (Feb 15, 2006)

I hate hate hate shaving but I also do it coz I don't want a guy to be grossed out. Though my last 2 didn't mind if I'd gone a bit without shaving my legs.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Feb 15, 2006)

I hate shaving too and rarely do, it's bad for your skin. If I'm going sleeveless I will shave and I may trim the black forrest if I'm expecting a visitor. But in general I don't like to.


----------



## RVNBBQ (Feb 15, 2006)

sorry little piggey i am married. why does society think a woman is dirty if she doesn't shave? they don't think that way of men. i just don't understand how not shaving means you are dirty or don't care about yourself. i wish my wife were like you ladies and wouldn't shave. i sometimes get her to let it grow during the winter but here in Houston we don't get much of a winter.


----------



## Falling Boy (Feb 15, 2006)

It is mostly just over here in the states that going natural is frowned upon. Mostly over in Europe and other places it is more accepted. Honestly I think its cute when girls are a little hairy 


Did I just say that out loud???:doh:


----------



## Coop (Feb 15, 2006)

The thing with me is I don't really care if women shave or not. I a very VERY flexable guy.


----------



## SparklingBBW (Feb 15, 2006)

I must confess, if I have a date, and I want to ensure that I won't get caught up in the "heat of the moment", I specifically will not shave beforehand and I wear my granny panties as a deterant...lol. Although this is just what deters ME from getting physical. I can't imagine a man who would turn down sex just because a sexy SSBBW's legs were a little stubbly. 

In general, I hate shaving too. I have sensitive skin and nic and get razor burn easily, so I'll second the defunct marriage proposal to the OP  

Gena


----------



## RVNBBQ (Feb 15, 2006)

when you do shave... how often is it?


----------



## autopaint-1 (Feb 15, 2006)

Female Shaving is very interesting subject to observe from culture to culture. I've heard that in certain parts of Europe (I believe the eastern countries) they see shaving as only something done only by prostitutes. We here in the US see it as a cleanliness thing (Although I could never understand why that is) I believe that in parts of the Caribbean the woman don't shave. It's not seen as a sexual thing, it's just how things are done there. I for one prefer natural and by that I mean I am not into lots of makeup or excessive (That's a personal opinion as to what's too much) hair dying or body jewelry or tattoos etc. I respect the rights of people to do whatever they wish with their bodies but I for one think natural is sexier. (Of course hygiene is a must and one should not be confused with the other). What I hate is that some woman feel compelled to shave or otherwise do something to their bodies because "society" frowns upon doing otherwise. I realize this is true in every culture, but you'd think that any guy (Speaking as a male last time I checked) who has enough self esteem to stand up to the general population and declare that he is attracted to large woman and to hell with what anyone else says (as it should be) would also have the B*lls to not base a relationship he's considering on whether his intended shaves or not. That's like saying; gee I'd spend the rest of my life with her if only she wore her hair in braids. If a guy can't deal with a woman who chooses to go natural, than that's the recipe for a very shallow relationship.


----------



## ataraxia (Feb 15, 2006)

RVNBBQ said:


> well i know i'm strange but i love big women who are all natural. they don't shave their underarms or legs.
> am i the only one here? what do the ladies think of this. does it bother you not to shave?
> 
> JP


I'm with you here...


----------



## LeedsFeeder (Feb 15, 2006)

I'm a man and I hate shaving too. Working from home means that I often don't shave for 3 or 4 days - any more than that and my beard becomes irritating and when I do shave it off I look like a gluesniffer for a few hours afterwards


----------



## RVNBBQ (Feb 15, 2006)

can someone post some pics of their hairy unerarms or legs?


----------



## AnnMarie (Feb 15, 2006)

RVNBBQ said:


> can someone post some pics of their hairy unerarms or legs?




You know, I was totally fine with the tone of all this until this part. Pic requests makes it go from a normal ol' topic to a "okay, here's what I get off on" feeling.

As for the topic of shaving, as much as I don't like doing it, I prefer how I feel when it's done. I find that if any of my hairy parts get too much hair, I'm uncomfortable feeling (don't care what anyone thinks about it though). 

I am not a compulsive shaver though, if I do my legs every 2 weeks, that's a lot.


----------



## Falling Boy (Feb 15, 2006)

RVNBBQ said:


> can someone post some pics of their hairy unerarms or legs?



I am convinced that people will ask for pics of anything!


----------



## Melian (Feb 15, 2006)

I think I'm the only one who likes shaving....
It drives me crazy not to do it.


----------



## RVNBBQ (Feb 15, 2006)

i'm really sorry i didn't mean to offend anyone about the pics. i really do enjoy the topics on this board. please don't think i'm any stranger than i think myself to be


----------



## Jes (Feb 16, 2006)

I don't get the sense it's a question of strange v. not strange but appropriate v. not appropriate. Mods, correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## AnnMarie (Feb 16, 2006)

Jes said:


> I don't get the sense it's a question of strange v. not strange but appropriate v. not appropriate. Mods, correct me if I'm wrong.



Nope, you're right. I don't judge strange, but it just sort of took a regular ol' conversation and pushed it into a less sincere mode, in my head. 

I may be the only one who felt it, but I have 8 years of being begged for this or that behind me, so as soon as someone starts asking for pictures, my eyes roll up and my brain moves on.

And no worries, it probably was a logical progression. I'd bet if you started the thread that way, you'd not have a single response or discussion like you have - so you did it right. No worries.


----------



## Jes (Feb 16, 2006)

AnnMarie said:


> Nope, you're right. I don't judge strange, but it just sort of took a regular ol' conversation and pushed it into a less sincere mode, in my head.
> 
> I may be the only one who felt it, but I have 8 years of being begged for this or that behind me, so as soon as someone starts asking for pictures, my eyes roll up and my brain moves on.
> 
> And no worries, it probably was a logical progression. I'd bet if you started the thread that way, you'd not have a single response or discussion like you have - so you did it right. No worries.



i'm imagining hairy man pits, now. maybe mental pics of those will do?

anyway, my earlier comment exhibited faulty parallelism. tsk tsk.
i'm going to bed. exhausted.


----------



## mejix (Feb 16, 2006)

when i was about ten, my sister, about seventeen, broke her leg and had to wear a cast for several months. i was with her the day they finally took the cast off. i was so completely freaked out when they cut the cast open and i saw her hairy leg. it was an aberration from nature. my sister is really a man!


----------



## djewell (Feb 16, 2006)

mejix said:


> when i was about ten, my sister, about seventeen, broke her leg and had to wear a cast for several months. i was with her the day they finally took the cast off. i was so completely freaked out when they cut the cast open and i saw her hairy leg. it was an aberration from nature. my sister is really a man!



LOL. I bet she wasn't too thrilled about it either.


----------



## Venus de Mpls (Feb 16, 2006)

I never shaved my armpits until 1982. I didn't think it was a big deal until I signalled a right turn on my bike and almost caused a car accident. My pit hair and pubic hair were bright red (as was the hair on my head). I saw the fellow staring at me through his car window while at the stoplight but when I signaled a turn, he forgot to turn, and almost caused an accident. I started shaving soon after.

I started (chemically) shaving my legs after travelling through Canada, believe or not. My one foray into blade shaving was planing my shin.

I never shave my legs in winter. I was blessed with many hair virtues: curly red hair on my head (and as mentioned pits and pubes) to start: black eyelashes : sparse, blonde hair on my legs and arms.


----------



## sunandshadow (Apr 1, 2006)

(Sorry to necropost - is that considered a sin on this forum?)

I just wanted to say that reading this topic cheered me up.  I have thick, dark brown body hair (orange in certain lights), and I detest shaving because I hate the feel of stubble and I'd have to shave every damn day to not have stubble and the skin on the inside of my thighs and butt is too sensitive to shave without getting shaving bumps, etc. So basically I am a hairy mary. And it doesn't bother me, but I have gotten some really nasty comments over the years from men and women who seem to think body hair is just disgusting. (Cave woman and hobbit feet were some of the more polite ones.) So it's really nice to hear people expressing a positive opinion about hairyness.  I'd give pictures if I had a camera, juct because I would be tickled pink to know that they would be appreciated.


Also here's a question I've wondered about - do guys who like body hair on women prefer them to have long hair on their heads? Or is that unrelated?


----------



## Stormy (Apr 3, 2006)

I'm into the natural thing, never cut the hair on my head except to trim split ends, but would like every hair below my neck to be permanently removed. Is there an easy way to do that yet? I shave at least once every day, every time I take a shower, although I don't enjoy it, it cuts me sometimes and I have scars from it mostly on my shins, and still deal with stubble. I don't care about what other people think of me, or have anything against people who are into body hair, but prefer the way my skin looks and feels without hair.


----------



## max_bialystock (Apr 3, 2006)

_Also here's a question I've wondered about - do guys who like body hair on women prefer them to have long hair on their heads? Or is that unrelated?
_

It's not the hair that bothers me (well, maybe on breasts is a bit of a turn-off).
It's the sweat.


----------



## sunandshadow (Apr 3, 2006)

Stormy said:


> I'm into the natural thing, never cut the hair on my head except to trim split ends, but would like every hair below my neck to be permanently removed. Is there an easy way to do that yet? I shave at least once every day, every time I take a shower, although I don't enjoy it, it cuts me sometimes and I have scars from it mostly on my shins, and still deal with stubble. I don't care about what other people think of me, or have anything against people who are into body hair, but prefer the way my skin looks and feels without hair.



There's laser and electrolysis if you have $10,000.


----------



## sunandshadow (Apr 3, 2006)

max_bialystock said:


> _Also here's a question I've wondered about - do guys who like body hair on women prefer them to have long hair on their heads? Or is that unrelated?
> _
> 
> It's not the hair that bothers me (well, maybe on breasts is a bit of a turn-off).
> It's the sweat.



Sweat? What does that have to do with hair of any variety?  

I dislike the feel of sweat on my skin, but now that I'm not in school and nobody can order me to jog or work outside in the summer I never find sweat to be a problem.


----------



## Placebo (Apr 3, 2006)

let me tell you, theres nothing more refreshing then shaving off all the scruff on my face, but i usually stick it out about 3 to 4 days at a time, my face would be mince meat if i shaved every day.... as for the ladies, smooth skin is nice, but i could really care less except when it comes to armpit hair....something about it scheves me out a bit..... i even get rid of mine in the summer depending...

and i gotta agree with annmarie, asking for pics on the subject took it a little over the edge for the thread... but thats just my opinion (different strokes for different folks?)

Placebo


----------



## Mikey (Apr 3, 2006)

I am with Placebo on some of this. I am not into pit and leg hair on a woman. However, I understand not shaving in the winter if a woman is not going to expose her glorious gams. Why bother?
Like having a preference on the type of women I date, this is mine. Its not a value judgement on others. Oh, I haven't shaved my pits since I was about 12. Again, this is me, and I won't judge everyone. 
Personally, I need to shave everyday, twice if I am heading out into the night. If I don't I look like Abe Lincoln, and remember he was no George Clooney. Also, the reason men tend to have better skin on their face then women is because they shave, even if it is every 3-4 days...its exfoliation and sloughs off dead skin. That said, ladies, unless you look like Gene Shallot or Grover Cleveland, I wouldn't do it. Once you start, its a never ending battle.


----------



## love dubh (Apr 3, 2006)

max_bialystock said:


> _Also here's a question I've wondered about - do guys who like body hair on women prefer them to have long hair on their heads? Or is that unrelated?
> _
> 
> It's not the hair that bothers me (well, maybe on breasts is a bit of a turn-off).
> It's the sweat.



I have to deal with the hairs on my breasts and on my chest. They are even some on my neck. They're very sparse, but so dark! I went to my doctor, but she said there was nothing hormonal. Should I try again? They disgust me. what can I do besides shaving (hell no!) and waxing (too little hair to do it)? Does anyone else suffer from this? Plucking doesn't work for me...because there's poor lighting everywhere in my dorm.


----------



## Miss_Scandinavia (Apr 3, 2006)

I could never go to work in a skirt, high heals and have hair on my legs! It just dont look right (imagine wearing nylons, and have hair sticking out)? I think I just feel more clean without hair, even through I know that its more natural with hair.

But it ok with hair on a guy (its just masculine).


----------



## mossystate (Apr 3, 2006)

To each their own..however..funny how we are taught that hair on a woman is...gross.It is a bit like the whole fat issue..mostly women being told what is 'appropriate'..skinny or fat.This is one reason to always be suspicious of even the idea of masculine or feminine, way too many people have decided that if you do not live a certain way, or look a certain way...you are...less than...(fill in blank)
I shave some things..*L*..but I don't think it is more natural for a man to have hair on his body.I say that if it grows...there...or there..or even..THERE...it is 'natural'.


----------



## bigsexy920 (Apr 3, 2006)

I have to say I hate shaving, but I love the results. You know what would be nice, having my own personal shaver, so I dont have to do it. 

Yes that would be lovley. 

I must admit when Im not dating and its Winter there is not much shaving going on. Im not a terribly hairy person to begin with so its not that bad.


----------



## sunandshadow (Apr 3, 2006)

Miss_Scandinavia said:


> I could never go to work in a skirt, high heals and have hair on my legs! It just dont look right (imagine wearing nylons, and have hair sticking out)? I think I just feel more clean without hair, even through I know that its more natural with hair.
> 
> But it ok with hair on a guy (its just masculine).



Well, I wouldn't wear nylons or high heels either, lol. I can pull of a hippie-earth mother look okay (ankle length skirt and sandals), or sometimes a medieval gown, but anything more aggressively feminine than that looks absurd on me.

I do like the feel of just-shaved legs, but I hate stubble and rash more. If I had the cash I wouldn't mind doing the full-body laser-electrolysis thing, but I'm a starving artist (she says while contemplating the box of doghnuts on the counter behind her) well anyway a poor artist, so no expensive beauty treatments for me. *shrug*


----------



## GWARrior (Apr 3, 2006)

I only shave my legs in the summer, and thats only if Im gonna be wearing shorts or a skirt. I rarely shave my pits cause I dont ever wear tank tops, and its just a pain in the ass. And I only shave my cooter when Im feeling frisky which has been more often lately!


----------



## lipmixgirl (Apr 4, 2006)

i prefer my men hairless... underarms, legs, back, chest, nether regions... all hair free...


----------



## GWARrior (Apr 4, 2006)

lipmixgirl said:


> i prefer my men hairless... underarms, legs, back, chest, nether regions... all hair free...



co,pletely? wow! 

I like hairy guys (I love wookies too. CHEWBACCA!), but a lot of chest hair doesnt really do it for me.


----------



## LynzeeMoon (Apr 5, 2006)

I dunno, I think the actual act of shaving is a pain in the ass... but the reason I do it isn't because I don't wanna gross anybody out or anything... i do it because i loveeeeeeee how it feels afterwards when i put my pj pants on.  Like silk I tells ya!!! I'm a comfy girl, if it feels good I do it... shaving makes me feel good. All smoooootheeee


----------



## Carol W. (Apr 5, 2006)

.....makes me feel OLD. This is one of them! Never realized that as you age your body hair either becomes sparser, or disappears entirely. No need whatsoever to shave underarms or legs anymore....(and I wouldn't put a blade anywhere near my poor lymphedemic legs anyway. There are other ways to commit suicide.....!)

As for the nether regions....here's where feeling old comes in to play, folks.....no need to shave those anymore either, but never did! The popularity of this practice must be a fairly recent one; it was just never done back in "my" day unless maybe you were a porn star. If you were going to wear a particularly brief bathing suit, you might trim the sides a little, but no more than that. 

Thankfully the hair on my head is still thick and glossy. Some of my friends are really thinning up there, too, and that is something I truly dread happening. If I'm vain about anything, I'm vain about my skin and my hair, and I don't want any changes in either, thank you! (except I'm trying to grow my hair ever longer....)


----------



## RedHead (Apr 5, 2006)

I have to say that for the most part I shave everyday...but then I will go on a spurt where I won't shave at all for months. Now I don't have prolific hair, but it is dark.

So I'm in that snowmachine accident on Saturday...they are cutting off my clothes and as bad as I am hurting all I could think of was "Dammt I knew I should have shaved!" Okay that wasn't the only thing I was thinking...but it did cross my mind. 

You can bet when I was able to take a shower the next day I shaved!

This of course is my personal preference; I find I feel more sexy with smooth skin that is soft and silky. Then I can play "cricket" with Tom Selleck!~ :smitten:


----------



## Emma (Apr 5, 2006)

RedHead said:


> So I'm in that snowmachine accident on Saturday...they are cutting off my clothes and as bad as I am hurting all I could think of was "Dammt I knew I should have shaved!



I did the same when I messed up my ankle, all I could think was "godddddd why didn't i shave???" I was so ashamed. Especially when the guy doing the x-ray was really quite hotlol


----------



## Ladyrose1952 (Apr 5, 2006)

I rarely shave. But that is ok, I am naturally hairless in that I only have a tiny bit of hair in my underarms and a bit on my ankles. The nether regions are sparsley forrested too.


----------



## RedHead (Apr 5, 2006)

CurvyEm said:


> I did the same when I messed up my ankle, all I could think was "godddddd why didn't i shave???" I was so ashamed. Especially when the guy doing the x-ray was really quite hotlol



What vain creatures we are But I really do like that smooth silky feel right after you shave and put on lotion....it's like "butter"


----------



## AnnMarie (Apr 5, 2006)

Placebo said:


> let me tell you, theres nothing more refreshing then shaving off all the scruff on my face, but i usually stick it out about 3 to 4 days at a time, my face would be mince meat if i shaved every day.... as for the ladies, smooth skin is nice, but i could really care less except when it comes to armpit hair....something about it scheves me out a bit..... i even get rid of mine in the summer depending...
> 
> and i gotta agree with annmarie, asking for pics on the subject took it a little over the edge for the thread... but thats just my opinion (different strokes for different folks?)
> 
> Placebo



Is it totally wrong that the idea of you sometimes shaving your pits gave me a special feeling?? :wubu:


----------



## RVNBBQ (Apr 6, 2006)

you ladies just know that there are men out here that love a hairy woman.
:shocked: :eat2:


----------



## sunandshadow (Apr 6, 2006)

Don't think that I've ever met a guy with that preferance IRL though.


----------



## RVNBBQ (Apr 7, 2006)

well here i am.

dumb question what does IRL mean?


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Apr 7, 2006)

IRL = in real life

I prefer to shave myself. Pubic hair is an itchy mess. Sorry.  Every other day, off it comes. I'd do it daily if I didn't have the world's tiniest shower.


----------



## RVNBBQ (Apr 7, 2006)

thanks for the info. why such a small shower?

Ladies, if it is so difficult to shave (can't reach and bumps etc...) why do you it?


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Apr 7, 2006)

Oh, I'm double-jointed. Shaving is E-Z.  

My shower's small because my bathroom is small... It's probably a 8x3.5 bathroom.


----------



## RVNBBQ (Apr 7, 2006)

that's a small bathroom. i still get the feeling that women wouldn't shave nearly as much if society didn't look so negatively on it. i think girls start shaving at an early age because they are told they are supposed to. if girls didnt' start shaving i wonder how many would continue the practice?


----------



## Allie Cat (Apr 7, 2006)

Well... iffy subject actually. I prefer hairless (I think body hair is the devil and should be permanently eliminated), but hairy legs or armpits aren't that big a deal for me. I don't ask Carla to shave, though she knows I prefer shaven - so basically whatever she wants to do is fine.

Plus she's north european and blonde... so it's not like she's got much hair to begin with 

=Divals


----------



## sunandshadow (Apr 7, 2006)

RVNBBQ said:


> well here i am.
> 
> dumb question what does IRL mean?



IRL = in real life 

And absolutely girls start shaving in middle school or early high school because they are told they have to, that hair is unfeminine, that you can't wear nylons with hairy legs and all high-class grown-up women wear nylons and high heels. Just like there are louts who will horribly insult anyone who's fat (and then give each other high-fives afterwards, like it's such an accomplishment to randomly hurt someone else's feelings), they will do the exact same thing to any girl who's hairy. Girls will do a similar thing, but it's not quite as bad - rather than actively saying "you're disgusting" like the guys, girls would instead say with honest confusion something like "how can you stand to be so hairy?" or "are you a lesbian?" (Why it would be okay for lesbians to be hairy but not for straight girls to be hairy I do not know.)

It's a strange social phenomenon. One time in college I was taking a sociology class, one of these 200-person lecture classes, and the professor asked if there were any women in the class who would admit to not shaving, and I was the only one who would. It took a lot of courage too, because most of the people in the class has probably never noticed me before, and now that would be the only fact they knew about me, and now it would be the first thing they would think when they saw me. And speaking of college I was always afraid to wear shorts to class because the professor might be disgusted by leg hair and give me a bad grade because of it.


----------



## RVNBBQ (Apr 7, 2006)

That was very courgeous what you did in college. and despite what everyone probably thought of you you are a very intelligent lady. why hair say's women are unintelligent or dirty or what have you is beyond me.
so what reaction did you get from the people in the class with you?

what do you say to women that so abruptly state thier feelings about hair to you. why do they think thier way is the best for everyone? just wondering out loud.

why did you stop shaving in the first place?


----------



## sunandshadow (Apr 8, 2006)

It's not so much that I stopped shaving in the first place as that I always hated shaving - it's a huge waste of time, enough work to make me break a sweat even in the shower, and some areas of my body are just impossible to have without getting terrible razor-burn. In high school I would only shave if I had a gym class that semester, and I did shave all summer because I wanted to wear shorts and sandals to make the heat a little less unbearable. When I set off for college I tried to do an image overhaul - bought a whole new wardrobe with much better fashion sense and decided I was going to shave at least every other day, and go out and socialize and act cute, because I damn well wanted a boyfriend (hadn't had any in high school). Well, that kinda sorta worked and kinda sorta didn't. I did acquire a boyfriend and we eventually lost our virginity together, and I was proud of that.

But the kind of guys I really wanted (not the boyfriend, alas) seemed like they were out of my league whether I shaved and dressed up or not, making all that effort seem kinda pointless. And my then-boyfriend turned out not to care whether I shaved my legs, so that was cool. I also was studying in college the idea that we all performatively create society every day, and I decided that continuing to shave my legs when I wanted society's requirement for leg-shaving to end was hypocritical and a cop-out. So I told the boyfriend, and more importantly the parents and sister I wasn't going to shave any more. My mom and sister tried to talk me out of it (arguments along the line of it's easy, don't be so lazy, be an adult). But they weren't mean about it, they probably figured it was a phase.

It was nice that the first times I was going out in public with shorts and unshaven legs I was usually with either my family or then-boyfriend, I felt a lot more safe that way. People looked at me odd, and one girl asked me why I didn't shave my legs, but mostly people just kept their thoughts to themselves - evidents that college students are at least a little more mature than high school student I guess. It was the same with the sociology class - I got some odd looks but nobody really said anything. Still, I didn't want to take stupid risks, so I always wore pants to class and to job interviews and things, so I'm not _that_ brave.


----------



## sunandshadow (Apr 8, 2006)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> Pubic hair is an itchy mess. Sorry.  Every other day, off it comes. I'd do it daily if I didn't have the world's tiniest shower.



See, I tried that once, and the resulting stubble was so painful I had to coat my whole crotch in vaseline until the hairs grew back in enough not to be sharp. Am I wierd in that a few of the hairs grow from slightly inside the labia majora where the flesh is much softer and bumpier = impossible to get a close shave?


----------



## GWARrior (Apr 8, 2006)

cooter shaving is such a pain. I do it once in a while. But let me tell you, it is not a nice play to nick with the razor :shocked: OUCH!!!


----------



## AnnMarie (Apr 8, 2006)

GWARrior said:


> cooter shaving is such a pain. I do it once in a while. But let me tell you, it is not a nice play to nick with the razor :shocked: OUCH!!!



Use a woman's electric trimmer, essentially no nicks/cuts, and you don't have to deal with the growing in, because it just trims it way way down to soft stubble rather than bare that has to grow back in.


----------



## sunandshadow (Apr 9, 2006)

But if it only trims to soft stubble rather than silky smoothness, doesn't that defeat the purpose of shaving?

Also, with pubic hair in general, male or female, isn't it's presence key to holding pheremones and making one's groin smell sexy?


----------



## Emma (Apr 9, 2006)

OP I've got a question for you. Do you like just extra hair where it's supposed to be, or do you like it in weird places too?


----------



## sunandshadow (Apr 9, 2006)

I saw a woman who had a 'treasure trail' once (a strip of fur from below the belly button which gradually widens to meet the pubes.) I'm not sure whether that counts as a wierd place because for all I know it might be very common for certain ethnicities. What do you think?


----------



## prickly (Apr 9, 2006)

i think it's all cool! all that shaving is just plain weird.


----------



## AnnMarie (Apr 9, 2006)

sunandshadow said:


> But if it only trims to soft stubble rather than silky smoothness, doesn't that defeat the purpose of shaving?
> 
> Also, with pubic hair in general, male or female, isn't it's presence key to holding pheremones and making one's groin smell sexy?



It's still very soft and smoothish, just not bald in the same way. No messy hair to get in the way of things, etc. I am more comfortable that way, it's not something I'd bother doing for another person - it's just for me. 

And for the sexy groin smell... I think that comes from places other than the hair, IMO.


----------



## seavixen (Apr 9, 2006)

I hate shaving. But the armpits are NEVER left untended, and I tend to keep my arms shaved as well. Legs, eh.. I'll let them go a bit if it's winter or I'm going to be wearing pants, but I don't really have that much hair on my legs for a dark haired person with thick head hair. My legs are very big and extremely hard to shave... but I love the feel of crisp sheets on shaved legs, and the stretching is good for flexibility.


----------



## sunandshadow (Apr 10, 2006)

I got up some courage, did a photo shoot, and put up some pics of my hairy legs in the Furry Kitty thread in this forum. Although I was surprised how un-obvious the hair mostly is in the pics.


----------



## vlrga (Apr 10, 2006)

I never saw why people find body hair so disgusting. I personally shave from the waist down and armpits at least every couple days and give my arms a buzz every so often, since body hair on me is uncomfortable to me, but I never really gave any thought about it on anyone else. Well, at least not on the women; I've always dug hair on dudes.  But, if a guy wants to shave/wax, it's not a big deal.

Something odd, though: sometimes I get lazy and don't shave for more than a couple days. A female friend saw and was once joking around about how I was quitting shaving and all that when this occured. However, in some intimate "girlie conversations" I've mentioned the more extensive shaving, and I've gotten the impression that they think that's "unnatural" or "weird".

This is what I find ironic - why is it considered unusual for a woman to NOT shave her whole legs and bikini line, but once the razor goes past the bikini line, it's so "unnatural" to shave at all?!


----------



## RVNBBQ (Apr 10, 2006)

sunandshadow said:


> Am I wierd in that a few of the hairs grow from slightly inside the labia majora where the flesh is much softer and bumpier = impossible to get a close shave?




I don't know if it's wierd but i just shaved my wife the other night and she had those same hairs. there was no way to get all the hair from down there.
is there a lot in that area because my wife had a lot in that area.


----------



## Webmaster (Apr 10, 2006)

When I grew up in Europe, women shaving their legs or under their arms was considered odd to downright yucky--just another one of those weirdnesses we heard that American women apparently did. In the meantime, of course, I found out that the US has an enormous predilection with hair or the lack of it, and I go with the flow. People get used to almost everything.


----------



## JMNYC (Apr 10, 2006)

I had two German girlfriends and one Italian girlfriend and neither shaved their legs or their underarms, and I cared not. This was in India so the whole damn world was upside down anyway---why the hell not?


----------



## autopaint-1 (Apr 13, 2006)

I had always heard that in certain parts of Europe the woman who shaved were considered "loose". Of course we are all victims of our societies.


----------



## RVNBBQ (Apr 13, 2006)

so when did all this change and society went to looking at women as dirty or strange for not shaving?


----------



## Mikey (Apr 13, 2006)

how do I get off this ride??!!??


----------



## sunandshadow (Apr 13, 2006)

RVNBBQ said:


> so when did all this change and society went to looking at women as dirty or strange for not shaving?


I heard it was French prostitutes who first invented shaving their legs, but on the other hand men have been shaving their faces and heads for more than 3,000 years.


----------



## rollhandler (May 25, 2008)

RVNBBQ said:


> well i know i'm strange but i love big women who are all natural. they don't shave their underarms or legs.
> am i the only one here? what do the ladies think of this. does it bother you not to shave?
> 
> JP



I am a bit of a naturalist and it turns me off when society adds yet another layer of what it considers beauty but is anti nature. We have been made to think that any part of our bodies that is natural be it hair or scent is bad and must be controlled. I adore an all natural woman, hair and all regardless of location. The only minor exception is the pubic area. I dont mind if it is natural so long as it is not so long as to make it so I floss DURING snacktime. Enxtc loves the feeling of a freshly shaved set of legs against the sheets but is not able to shave due to side affects of a condition she has. This is perfectly ok with me that she has hair on her legs and pits. She agrees with the natural part so long as the hair is maintained and not scruffy, both for herself and for me. Which brings up another topic of hair maintenance. Am i the only guy here with a close cropped or shaved pubic area for his mates pleasure? Why is it only socially acceptable for women to shave certain areas of their bodies to please their mates and thought of as deviant for the men. What about facial hair that comes naturally for women as they age? Once again it seems that its ok for women to go natural anywhere else on the body but facial hair is a big no no for women to have under any circumstances to be considered attractive. Personally I don't mind it.
Rollhandler


----------



## rollhandler (May 25, 2008)

sunandshadow said:


> See, I tried that once, and the resulting stubble was so painful I had to coat my whole crotch in vaseline until the hairs grew back in enough not to be sharp. Am I wierd in that a few of the hairs grow from slightly inside the labia majora where the flesh is much softer and bumpier = impossible to get a close shave?



This has to do with the shape of your body, how you gain fat and where and the resulting shape of your pubic area dependent how your body grew at the time it got fat. Every womans vaginal and pelvic shelf area is shaped differently some puffier and fatter than others and in your case the lips slightly pushed inward as the outer area fattened more than the area closer to the inside of the labia, causing some hair to be growing toward the inside. It's not that uncommon. My ex had a similar issue but hers wasn't at the side or middle area of the labia but at the top of the labia where they joined making the area directly over her clitoral hood the area she couldnt shave without painful stubble. this is a bit general and i could go into more detail about how the thigh and pelvis width plays into this as well but that is the basics of it and it seems sufficient to explain.
Rollhandler


----------



## Waxwing (May 25, 2008)

RVNBBQ said:


> so when did all this change and society went to looking at women as dirty or strange for not shaving?



This is the response from The Straight Dope:



> I knew if I procrastinated long enough on this often-asked question somebody would eventually do the legwork for me. Sure enough, Pete Cook of Chicago has sent me a 1982 article from the Journal of American Culture by Christine Hope bearing the grand title "Caucasian Female Body Hair and American Culture."
> 
> The gist of the article is that U.S. women were browbeaten into shaving underarm hair by a sustained marketing assault that began in 1915. (Leg hair came later.)
> 
> ...


----------



## LittleHope (May 26, 2008)

I have to admit I prefer smooth skin, both on women and on myself. I shave my face, my chest, my armpits, my legs and my pubic area regularly, and I do feel unclean if it has been a few days without shaving. I think just like women are considered weird if they don't shave, it's considered weird for men to shave places other than their face, but I just feel so much nicer with the hair gone.

Of course I wouldn't presume to tell a woman what she could or couldn't do with her body, but I do find hairiness a turnoff.


----------



## pharmmajor (May 28, 2008)

This will probably sound weird, but I have an... extended appreciation of shaved women. I like women with shaved pussies, underarms, and heads. Yeah, I got a thing for bald girls. That's not freaky, is it?


----------



## candygodiva (May 28, 2008)

RVNBBQ said:


> well i know i'm strange but i love big women who are all natural. they don't shave their underarms or legs.
> am i the only one here? what do the ladies think of this. does it bother you not to shave?
> 
> JP



I'm too damn fat to shave. LOL
I don't really mind my furry bits. Sometimes I'll have my fella trim up my nether regions, but only about every 3 months or so. I do not, however, shave my legs, or under arms. I prefer to remain as natural as possible. This is how I was made, so this is what I'll present to the world, like it or not.


----------



## Suze (May 28, 2008)

Falling Boy said:


> It is mostly just over here in the states that going natural is frowned upon. Mostly over in Europe and other places it is more accepted. Honestly I think its cute when girls are a little hairy
> 
> 
> Did I just say that out loud???:doh:



that's such a myth, man.


----------



## Allie Cat (May 28, 2008)

pharmmajor said:


> This will probably sound weird, but I have an... extended appreciation of shaved women. I like women with shaved pussies, underarms, and heads. Yeah, I got a thing for bald girls. That's not freaky, is it?



Not at all. Bald girls can be quite sexy!


----------



## rollhandler (May 30, 2008)

pharmmajor said:


> This will probably sound weird, but I have an... extended appreciation of shaved women. I like women with shaved pussies, underarms, and heads. Yeah, I got a thing for bald girls. That's not freaky, is it?



Not freaky, just different. Even Eartha Quake did a video presentation where she had her head shaved for the camera a few years back.
Rollhandler


----------



## MoonGoddess (May 31, 2008)

Personally, I like being smooth. I shave underarms and daily...with the nether bits getting a trimming every fortnight or so. I moisturize like mad, so dry skin is never an issue for me.

But for the gals who prefer au' naturel....have at it ladies! I applaud you.


----------



## MoonGoddess (May 31, 2008)

Divals said:


> Not at all. Bald girls can be quite sexy!



_I am bald, and a bit freaky! Fly it in the face of convention, I say!_


----------



## LillyBBBW (May 31, 2008)

MoonGoddess said:


> _I am bald, and a bit freaky! Fly it in the face of convention, I say!_



Oh... my... GAWD!!! Dear God woman, you look absolutely STUNNING!! Beautiful.


----------



## jecniceguy (May 31, 2008)

I really am glad this post came up, as I rarely have the chance to express my feelings on it. Of course it is the womens choice, but I love everything about an all natural woman, and yes even the ones who have the extra hair in other areas. I dont know why I am attracted to this, but I am. Its not a major factor in my relationships, just an extra bonus. As an FA who has come to terms with my preference for larger women, I have dated a few. And when the subject of body hair came up, I would express my feelings, (then cringe, wondering if she thought I was strange). But to my suprise, each woman I have been with told me how they hate to shave, and usually dont unless they know they are going to be with someone. And each time after they knew my opinion, they threw out the razors. 
I am fine with shaven women, the only thing that is sort of a turn off to me is the feeling of the stubble when if they are not constently shaving, but I definatly prefer the look and soft feeling of an all natural woman. Just my opinion.


----------



## pharmmajor (Jun 2, 2008)

MoonGoddess said:


> _I am bald, and a bit freaky! Fly it in the face of convention, I say!_



Baby... you are beautiful! Smooth and sexy. I love it.


----------



## MoonGoddess (Jun 2, 2008)

LillyBBBW said:


> Oh... my... GAWD!!! Dear God woman, you look absolutely STUNNING!! Beautiful.



_You so sweet! Thank you baby girl...I think you are pretty damn gorgeous! :kiss2:_


----------



## mergirl (Jun 2, 2008)

LillyBBBW said:


> Oh... my... GAWD!!! Dear God woman, you look absolutely STUNNING!! Beautiful.


i agree..you are stunning! i shaved my head when i was about 19 for a dare and at first i was freaked out because i felt i had nothing to hide behind..then i loved it and felt all zen! lol ..since then i have had the same haircut..hmm maby i should get out my shavers!!

xmer


----------



## MoonGoddess (Jun 2, 2008)

mergirl said:


> i agree..you are stunning! i shaved my head when i was about 19 for a dare and at first i was freaked out because i felt i had nothing to hide behind..then i loved it and felt all zen! lol ..since then i have had the same haircut..hmm maby i should get out my shavers!!
> 
> xmer



_You are sweet Mergirl. And I wholeheartedly recommend bald to any woman who has the courage to do it. I don't have the choice anymore, but I agree that so many women hide behind their hair. Once you remove that barrier, you do get a rush of freedom and bravado.

I do wear fake hair to the office (seeing a cancer chick freaks some people out, so I try to respect them by covering it up), but other than that, no way.

It is so nice in the summer..._


----------



## mergirl (Jun 2, 2008)

MoonGoddess said:


> _You are sweet Mergirl. And I wholeheartedly recommend bald to any woman who has the courage to do it. I don't have the choice anymore, but I agree that so many women hide behind their hair. Once you remove that barrier, you do get a rush of freedom and bravado.
> 
> I do wear fake hair to the office (seeing a cancer chick freaks some people out, so I try to respect them by covering it up), but other than that, no way.
> 
> It is so nice in the summer..._


indeed! it is kinna liberating. Gah! people get freaked out by all sorts of things far too easily in my oppinion. when my friend was going through chemo he didnt have the same stigma cause he was male (though i did try to get him to try on some of the wigs that the nurse brought into the ward which he wasnt having ANY of! lol)...ok my next t-shirt is on the production line (after big bootie ghetto whores) "Bald is Beautiful"!!! Everyone get your orders in!!
Again, you look beautiful moongoddess!

blessed be xmer


----------



## Gingembre (Jun 2, 2008)

MoonGoddess, I know you didn't fully shave your head out of choice, but bald really suits you! You look lovely 

Personally I like having my legs and underarms shaved, but I'm not very hairy anyway. I shave most of my pubic hair too, and trim that which remains. Just feels cleaner.


----------



## mergirl (Jun 2, 2008)

Gingembre said:


> MoonGoddess, I know you didn't fully shave your head out of choice, but bald really suits you! You look lovely
> 
> Personally I like having my legs and underarms shaved, but I'm not very hairy anyway. I shave most of my pubic hair too, and trim that which remains. Just feels cleaner.


I have been using "veet" for the past few months..and i always get carried away.. so i am pretty much hair free! well on my body i mean..
though i wonder if i could accidently/on purpose veet my head..that way my g/f wouldnt get anoyed at me!! 
hmm an evil plan is hatching!!
xmer


----------



## Kortana (Jun 2, 2008)

I am not fond of hair..on me. I have everything waxed. I have gotten very used to it now...except a brazillian...you just never get used to that!!!!!!


----------



## tjw1971 (Jun 3, 2008)

First of all, you can count me in as another guy who prefers the unshaven look, at least for between the legs and even the armpits. (I once knew a gal with long black hair, who I don't think *ever* shaved those areas. She was so "bushy" in fact, she couldn't keep it all completely covered by a pair of panties. The occasional ability to catch a peek at some hair sticking out when she wore short shorts in the summer was a huge turn-on!) For whatever reason though, I can't keep from aligning myself with society's overall "norm" of preferring women with shaved legs.

Ultimately, all of this really comes down to one's "style and fashion choices", I think. All of it is arbitrary. An individual has the absolute right to choose whatever "look" he or she wants. But just like the choice to get a tattoo or not, to get piercings or not, to shave one's head bald or not, or to wear clothes that are "color co-ordinated" or not ... the decisions influence other people's opinions of you. You just have to make some choices about where you're "ok" with compromising, in order to get the "feedback" from the general public that you prefer, and where you want to do your own thing and let people comment as they may.





sunandshadow said:


> It's not so much that I stopped shaving in the first place as that I always hated shaving - it's a huge waste of time, enough work to make me break a sweat even in the shower, and some areas of my body are just impossible to have without getting terrible razor-burn. In high school I would only shave if I had a gym class that semester, and I did shave all summer because I wanted to wear shorts and sandals to make the heat a little less unbearable. When I set off for college I tried to do an image overhaul - bought a whole new wardrobe with much better fashion sense and decided I was going to shave at least every other day, and go out and socialize and act cute, because I damn well wanted a boyfriend (hadn't had any in high school). Well, that kinda sorta worked and kinda sorta didn't. I did acquire a boyfriend and we eventually lost our virginity together, and I was proud of that.
> 
> But the kind of guys I really wanted (not the boyfriend, alas) seemed like they were out of my league whether I shaved and dressed up or not, making all that effort seem kinda pointless. And my then-boyfriend turned out not to care whether I shaved my legs, so that was cool. I also was studying in college the idea that we all performatively create society every day, and I decided that continuing to shave my legs when I wanted society's requirement for leg-shaving to end was hypocritical and a cop-out. So I told the boyfriend, and more importantly the parents and sister I wasn't going to shave any more. My mom and sister tried to talk me out of it (arguments along the line of it's easy, don't be so lazy, be an adult). But they weren't mean about it, they probably figured it was a phase.
> 
> It was nice that the first times I was going out in public with shorts and unshaven legs I was usually with either my family or then-boyfriend, I felt a lot more safe that way. People looked at me odd, and one girl asked me why I didn't shave my legs, but mostly people just kept their thoughts to themselves - evidents that college students are at least a little more mature than high school student I guess. It was the same with the sociology class - I got some odd looks but nobody really said anything. Still, I didn't want to take stupid risks, so I always wore pants to class and to job interviews and things, so I'm not _that_ brave.


----------



## Tracy (Jun 3, 2008)

I prefer to keep my legs, underarms and my nether region shaved. Love that nice and clean feeling.


----------



## USANDTHEM (Jun 3, 2008)

Now that we have been totally educated on the history of shaving in America how do we go about changing the way society sees women that don't shave?

:eat1:


----------



## LillyBBBW (Jun 4, 2008)

USANDTHEM said:


> Now that we have been totally educated on the history of shaving in America how do we go about changing the way society sees women that don't shave?
> 
> :eat1:



Who cares? Any guy who wants to ride this ride has to travel through the black forrest -- no exceptions, exchanges or refunds. I think it's a fair deal. There are plenty of other rides in the park.


----------



## thatgirl08 (Jun 4, 2008)

It's not really all that strange - I've heard a lot of guys say they prefer girls not shaved.

I, however, despise hair, and shave my legs, underarms and down there, quite frequently. I try to get my eyebrows waxed as often as possible as well. I'm also going to start lasering my arm hair off this summer because I hate it. I actually have a bit of hair [not like scary, mannish hair, more like peach fuzz] on my lower back that I also plan on getting lasered off soon. Darn being Italian.

It's just preferences.


----------

